# LXDE being ported to Qt



## alie (Jul 4, 2013)

The article can be found here: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1013


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent news. I would seriously consider a move to LXDE if it were based on Qt. It would be a light, fast, flexible environment -- like a polished Razor-Qt.


----------



## geek (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't like Qt very much. Although I haven't used it, I think it is bloated. It seems to use some kind of 'QML markup language' and other strange features. And its license is the LGPL, which usually doesn't permit static linking for closed-source programs.

By the way, I'd like to develop programs for my cell phone (_M_ee_G_o), but it looks like the only 'easy' way would be to use a Qt-programming IDE. :\


----------



## fonz (Jul 9, 2013)

geek said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd like to develop programs for my cell phone (_M_ee_G_o), but it looks like the only 'easy' way would be to use a Qt-programming IDE. :\


I'm not sure what an IDE has to do with anything, but if I'm not mistaken it's possible to develop MeeGo applications with GTK instead of Qt.


----------

